# Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll be out of town for Thanksgiving so will weigh in soon as I get back....


HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE. :clap: 


And really, don't beat yourself up over it, that would be counterproductive.....


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I plan on weighing early Thursday morning before we start off for the dinner (2 hrs away). Probably won't have time to post till that evening though. Maybe the weight loss of this week will help me stay on track for the day.
Good thing about eating at someone else's house - you leave all the leftovers!
Enjoy the family and friends!

Halo


----------

